# Killifish Project! Video Update Oct 2dn 2013



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I wanted to hatch ebay's killifish eggs for long time but I didn't have time. After shutting down my saltwater tank I have time to do it.

I bought these eggs from ebay










They are mark down for May 16, I guess it is safe to hatch them after May 19.
These are what I have prepared so far:

Brine shrimp eggs and 0.5 gallon tank









Decapsoulated brine shrimp eggs 








Anyone had luck raising fry with this ?

And 2 gallon tank to raise the fry









I need microworm culture and a little bit java moss.

Any else I should prepare before start hatching eggs?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be interested to hear how you do with the decapsulated brine shrimp eggs.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont want to kill the fry with decapsoulated brine shrimp eggs, I will only use them If someone had luck and tell me how the plan is feeding with live brine shrimps and microworms


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

Any update on this?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have 5 fry , 2 weeks old , eating microworms once a day. they are start swimming around doing pretty good


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Pictures?.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

It's hard take pictures ,but I will post a video this after noon.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Video June 6 2013


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

Neat! Cant wait for more progress shots!!


----------



## Grimas64 (Sep 28, 2012)

Keep us updated with the Killies please I am interested!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Sure, will do.
Still feeding them only with microworms once a day, not sure if I could start feeding with crashed flake or not !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

How many eggs did you start with?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

30 eggs , but only 8 hatched and 3 died . I dried the rest again to wet them in 3 weeks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

That's awesome, making me want to order some eBay babies lol


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome! Keep us posted!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Video Update June 16th 2013





I thought they grow faster!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it just me or is that Assassin snail stalking your fry?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The assassin snail just eating the microwoms I feed to the fry ,but one of the fry is missing .I found a damsel fly larva swimming in the fry box I caught that evil , I hope that was the only one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Video update June 18, 
They start eating more


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

They look bigger! What are you feeding them? Did you end up trying to feed them the decap BBS?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

only microworms , I start a BBS hatchery last night ,and bought a Daphnia culture .

No couldnt take the risk feeding them with something no one tried before


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeaaaaaaa they are still 5 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Congrats, how big are they now? D they interact with each other?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The start chasing each other , they grouped into two pair and one is alone


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice, at least they have something to do lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is the video update , 3 survived and I have moved them to my 8 gallon tank.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Video Update 3 survived two male and one female I gave one male to my fried they kept fighting , the Killifishs were not the one I ordered at all ,but they are beautiful pair


----------



## PuffingNshrimpin (Aug 10, 2013)

wow what a beautiful fish I would love a pair of those. Are they of the Aphyosemion family?Its good to see someone have some success growing them from mail order eggs as I have wanted to try this for awhile and it gives me some confidence.


----------



## daworldisblack (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow definitely not what you ordered ! Lol. I guess its one of the perils of mail order eggs - sometimes you don't know if you got what you ordered till they are all grown! Your's look like fundulopanchax nigerianus . Beautiful fish none the less and are non-annuals. Nice


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

daworldisblack said:


> Wow definitely not what you ordered ! Lol. I guess its one of the perils of mail order eggs - sometimes you don't know if you got what you ordered till they are all grown! Your's look like fundulopanchax nigerianus . Beautiful fish none the less and are non-annuals. Nice


WOW they are non-annual , I didn't know that , thanks you made my day


----------

